# Success



## singinggardener (Apr 13, 2015)

Spatchcock chicken cooked for 3 1/2 hours with an offset smoker bbq. Using hickory wood blocks and chicken smothered in bbq sauce 













image.jpg



__ singinggardener
__ Apr 13, 2015


















image.jpg



__ singinggardener
__ Apr 13, 2015


















image.jpg



__ singinggardener
__ Apr 13, 2015


----------



## osprey2 (Apr 13, 2015)

Looking good there


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 13, 2015)

Hello.  Good lookin yard bird.  If I may make a suggestion please:  If you get rid of those B&Q briquettes and try some lump wood or Aussie Heat Beads your yard bird will taste even BETTER.  You will pay more for the Beads but they will last longer and no after taste.  Before Wade talked me into trying the Beads I would NEVER use briquettes.  Just a suggestion.  Glad you had a good meal.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## mike w (Apr 13, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## singinggardener (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks all.
Ill take that on board danny. I have heard better things with lumpwood so will use what we got and give it a try

Happy smokin
Martin


----------



## wade (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi Martin

The chicken looks good but maybe with all that BBQ sauce is was more like the BBQ we may see in a restaurant, I am sure it tasted good but did you taste much more than the BBQ sauce? You may want to try cooking the chicken in the same way again, just using a rub overnight (even if just salt and pepper) and then shredding/pulling it just after it has smoked and rested. Then allow the guests to add their own BBQ sauce. That way you get to taste the chicken and the smoke properly and the BBQ sauce is an added flavour enhancer.

Wade


----------

